# Screwed by VR Mods



## nitro2go_racing (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello, my name is Karl Criswell and I have been around remote control racing for over 20 years. I have raced electric and nitro r/c cars successfully for the past 10 years and feel I have a good bit of knowledge about them. In saying that I really feel it is my duty to write this post to warn all my fellow r/c racers out there about a certain Tim Taylor at VR Mods in or near Hondo, Texas. I am writing this to let all of you know that he is a chronic liar, a thief, knows absolutely nothing about motor modifying, and should not by any means be trusted what so ever. He totally screwed up 2 of my brand new high dollar motors and a brand new carburetor, plus he stole $100.00 from me which I will be soon taking him to small claims court over, and told me nothing but a bunch of lies and empty promises. Now I must say to any and all people that have had good success dealing with him, I am happy for you. But as for me, I am totally unsatisfied with how he treated me, totally unsatisfied in how he ruined my equipment, and will never ever do business with him again. I just feel the need to warn all of you as to his shady practices in dealing with me. I always give praise when it is due but on the other hand I will warn others when I have been screwed to keep the rest of you from the same misfortune. We pay a lot of money for our hobby equipment and anybody that cons us should be boycotted and shunned. People like Tim Taylor really hurts the hobby industry and gives it a bad name by turning people away from it after they’ve been screwed. If anyone would like more information as to what all he did to ruin my motors and carburetor or would like to discuss this matter, please feel free to email me anytime at [email protected]. Thank you and happy racing!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Why don't you just post what happened on here? It helps to back up your claim with all the necessary info.


----------



## nitro2go_racing (Jun 20, 2005)

OK, for starters I sent Tim 2 motors to do. A brand new collari modified Sirio .12 5 port and a Sirio .21 PRO on-road with all new internal parts. When I got them back neither motor would hardly run. After inspecting them I found the crank and sleeve port timing to be so far out that it was a wonder they even cranked at all. I idled about half a quart through the .21 and the crank broke into at the back of the port where he had cut too shape of a radius in the corners. It had a brand new RB C5 carburetor that he beveled or tapered the bottom on to get it into the case that now slides out of any motor I try to put it in. The con rod was ruined when the crank broke. The sleeve cannot be used because of the butcher job he did on it as well as the case. He ruined the combustion chamber head by cutting slots or grooves in it. So really the only thing salvageable is the piston. As for the .12, nothing has broke in it yet but I attribute that to the fact that it won’t run. No matter what I do, I try to crank it and it floods. I even adjusted the needles down to a half turn out and it still spits fuel out the exhaust. Then as soon as you try to give it some gas, it floods out. I had the timing looked at by two other modifiers and both of them laughed when they saw the crank and sleeve. I had actually paid him for 4 mods and after getting these two motors back I requested my money back. He won't even return my phone calls or emails. He's had his home phone well actually his parents house (which should have been a clue) disconnected. In all, I have found that he know absolutely nothing about motor modifying, is a cheat, a thief, a liar, and a scam artist. All I got from him was 2 shiny paperweights and a lot of headaches.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I can definitely understand being angry about all that. Did you get the 2 unmodified motors back from him, or had to just paid for them and didn't send the other 2?

How did you come across him anyways? 

The two main nitro modifiers I know of are Dennis Richey and Murnan Modifieds.

Anyways, it sounds like you could take him to small claims court.

-Rich


----------

